# Converting latex sprayer to a lacquer sprayer



## MPSPainters (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone done this on there own before? I've always used cheap pumps to push stain and lacquer, and replace them every year and a half or so. I now need to replace again but have a decent 390 that I never use and would like to convert to have something more durable. I'm assuming I need to replace ball gag, snorkel, gun and hose, and dump valve. Help please.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

If it works with latex, just replace the hose with a new one, I would go 25'. Run lacquer thinner through the pump with no filters to clear all debris. Good to go!!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what Mike said except I would not leave lacquer thinner in the machine for long periods of time as it would effect packing life. so after you clean machine flush out the lacquer thinner


----------

